# Got an Alfine for my Pugsley....



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Built up an Alfine hub into a Pugsley wheel for my snow/sand bike. Not sure how it will handle the cold, but the thread below on winterization makes me optimistic. My buddy is also building an Alfinated Pug and he's very mechanically inclined so if we need to remove the factory grease and run it in a light oil for the winter he can help me make that happen...:thumbsup:

I'll be interested to see how the Alfine compares to my Nexus 8 and Rohloff.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I rode to a friend's house for dinner last night and back again this AM. It was -30 deg C last night and -39 deg C this AM with windchill. The Alfine shifted fine for the 45mins it took me each way...:thumbsup:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I'm a few years behind you, here's mine:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the white frame...:thumbsup:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

pursuiter said:


> I'm a few years behind you, here's mine:


I'm about to start my Pugs build with Alfine 11. What did you use for cranks and what other brands did you consider?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

cowboygrrl said:


> I'm about to start my Pugs build with Alfine 11. What did you use for cranks and what other brands did you consider?


I bought a built Pugs from Surly, it came with these, I bought a Surly SS chainring and E13 bash guard:


----------



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

Sooo how wicked back is the chainline given that 100mm bb?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Chainline is dead nuts on, within 1mm of the Alfine's 47mm:


----------



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

Was I wrong about the 100mm bottom bracket? Was that a different fatbike or did I just make that up? I could be mistaken...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

On a Pugs the crank are shifted outward by 17mm and the hub is offset by 17mm, it's a wash so everything works out fine.

Any mountain triple can be converted to an Alfine single speed crankset with ease. The chainline middle ring of a standard mountain triple crank is ~45mm, an Alfine's CL is 46.8mm (with cog dish outward).


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

pursuiter said:


> Chainline is dead nuts on, within 1mm of the Alfine's 47mm:


Be yuuuu ti ful!


----------



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh...Awsome...hope it works out well, though, I'm damn near sure it will!


----------

